
I built a crowdsourced list of “buy it for life” products and brands - hubraumhugo
https://www.lessbutbetter.app/#/products
======
Sophi13
Very cool! Just wondering how you verified the crowdsourced products? Like
users submitted their reviews and the products with the max number of good
reviews made it to the list or you guys tests out the products on your end as
well?

~~~
hubraumhugo
I'm currently reviewing every submission very carefully. If the project would
get more submissions and traction, I have to think about how to scale it. I
could imagine some "moderators" who are helping me with the review process.

------
hubraumhugo
As a minimalist, I am looking for high-quality products to buy for a lifetime.
I want to own less, but better.

Please help me to complete the list and let me know what you think!

------
jrnichols
The list is decent, and I really like the "buy me a coffee" icon actually. I
think that's a fun concept.

